# Spouse visa applied in Tunisia



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all, my wife applied for spouse visa uk in Tunisia on 29july2013, today she had a call from the embassy saying her passport is ready for collection, she will go on Friday, this very quick not even a month from the date she applied does this mean bad news, please help I am very panicking . Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't tell. Wait to see what's inside her passport.


----------



## debbabi83 (Feb 10, 2013)

Benelhk said:


> Hi all, my wife applied for spouse visa uk in Tunisia on 29july2013, today she had a call from the embassy saying her passport is ready for collection, she will go on Friday, this very quick not even a month from the date she applied does this mean bad news, please help I am very panicking . Thanks


Benelhk, did the ECO contact your employer? that seems very quick for a country that they process the visa in Paris.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Tunis is a standalone visa processing centre, so applications don't go to Paris.


----------



## debbabi83 (Feb 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Tunis is a standalone visa processing centre, so applications don't go to Paris.


It used to be Joppa but not anymore. 1-0 Lol

QUOTE::ecisions on visa applications submitted in Tunis will be considered at the UK Border Agency in Paris. Your visa application will be forwarded to the UK Border Agency at the British Embassy in Paris by secure courier where it will be considered.

The decision regarding your visa will then be returned to the UK Border Agency in Tunis and visa staff will inform you when the decision is ready for collection.

UK Border Agency visa staff in Tunis are no longer involved in the decision making process of your visa application.::::END OF QUOTE


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I've read that.
I suppose with all the trouble the country has had, it's not surprising they are reducing staff there to rationalise operation.


----------



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all my wife got her visa today it took less then a month. Thanks every one for the help and support.


----------



## debbabi83 (Feb 10, 2013)

Benelhk said:


> Hi all my wife got her visa today it took less then a month. Thanks every one for the help and support.


Benelhk, I need to ask you a few questions please if that is possible?

Regards


----------



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

You are more then welcome to ask


----------



## debbabi83 (Feb 10, 2013)

Benelhk said:


> You are more then welcome to ask


I have sent you a friend request.


----------



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry I don't know how to do it, show me how to accept your request . Thanks


----------



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

Can you please tell me what to do to accept your friend request ?


----------



## debbabi83 (Feb 10, 2013)

Benelhk said:


> Can you please tell me what to do to accept your friend
> 
> 
> You should go to your profile page or see on the top right of the screen where it says messages.


----------



## Shazia555 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi

Could you please tell me when you applied for your wife's visa?
When she went for her interview. 
What date you received news that she had been accepted ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, my wife applied 30 July and had the news that her passport is ready for collection on 28th August , when she got passport the visa was stamped on the 22sd of August .


----------



## Shazia555 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you for your prompt reply. 

My husband has applied 8th August and has his interview on 9th September. 

Could I ask how the interview was and the kind of questions that they asked her?


----------



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

They don't do interviews in Tunisia maybe other contrys, All she did on the day is giving them the supporting document and done the biometric, and she was out in half hour .she didn't speak to anyone .


----------



## Benelhk (Jul 28, 2013)

If your husband applying in Tunis all he needs to do on the 9th September is hand the money and supporting documents do the biometric and go.


----------



## Shazia555 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ah I was under the impression that they would interview him but thanks for your information. He can rest easy now. I have been wanting to know about visa times and never been able to find out. Thanks for your help


----------



## Shazia555 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi
Just a quick update. My husband went to his interview and it was just as benelhk had said. He submitted his documents, paid the fee, did his biometrics and was told he will hear within a month

I will keep you guys updated

Fingers crossed xx


----------

